
Heinz ketchup QR code leads to porn site - basicplus2
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-33200142
======
ColinWright
_> "Maybe in future they'll think of redirecting any customers via heinz.com,
rather than directly to a custom site for a specific campaign."_

The mind just boggles that they _ever_ sent customers to a site they had no
intention of controlling forever.

Just. Extraordinary.

